# In Depth : Rule Tec Collection by NoiseAsh



## ThomCSounds (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi everyone!

This is my first "In Depth" video where I'm reviewing the Rule Tec Collection by NoiseAsh on different sound sources : Drums, vocals, full Mixes, piano, bass & more. You'll find the timestamps in the video comments. I hope you'll like it as much as I liked making it.




If you'd like to buy the Rule Tec Collection (not an affiliate link) : https://www.noiseash.com/rule-tec-all-collection/
If you'd like to support me, add one of my songs to your Spotify playlist, or give me some feedback on the video  :


----------



## labornvain (Apr 3, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is my first "In Depth" video where I'm reviewing the Rule Tec Collection by NoiseAsh on different sound sources : Drums, vocals, full Mixes, piano, bass & more. You'll find the timestamps in the video comments. I hope you'll like it as much as I liked making it.
> 
> ...



So I'm already a big fan of the Noise Ash stuff, having purchased several of their plugins. I really just wanted to comment on how much I enjoyed the music. What a beautiful singing voice and quite lovely tracks. Thanks for sharing. Cheers


----------



## ThomCSounds (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks so much for your compliments! It's really encouraging to get that kind of feedback and I just love to see that my music can be felt that way . I'm a musician before being a producer. I've progressively begun to love producing / mixing my own tracks. The primary goal with my videos was to share the music that I make and try to showcase plugins while doing so. 

NoiseAsh plugins are great! There's some really cool stuff in the palmary collection that I'll be reviewing soon too. Thanks again!


----------



## arznable (May 11, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> NoiseAsh plugins are great! There's some really cool stuff in the palmary collection that I'll be reviewing soon too. Thanks again!


Hi, wondering have you reviewed the NoiseAsh Palmary Collection yet? It is on sale at VSTBuzz right now. It would be great to know your opinion on this collection before I decide to buy it or not, thanks.


----------



## ThomCSounds (May 12, 2020)

arznable said:


> Hi, wondering have you reviewed the NoiseAsh Palmary Collection yet? It is on sale at VSTBuzz right now. It would be great to know your opinion on this collection before I decide to buy it or not, thanks.



Hey there! I'm preparing a video review for it, I'll put it online before the deal runs out (plenty of videos reviews to do at the moment haha!). Thanks a lot for your support though!  

I'll tag you here when the review is online


----------



## ThomCSounds (May 19, 2020)

Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been able to release a video of the Palmary Collection, too many other reviews planned already and it was really difficult for me to fit this one into my schedule. If you have any questions about it though, I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks for your understanding


----------



## arznable (May 19, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been able to release a video of the Palmary Collection, too many other reviews planned already and it was really difficult for me to fit this one into my schedule. If you have any questions about it though, I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks for your understanding


That's ok. Can I ask what is the quality of the Palmary Collection, and how does it compared with Waves and iZotope plugins like Ozone and Neutron? Will I be getting anything useful from this collection if I already have Waves Mercury bundle and iZotope Music Production Suite? Thanks.


----------



## ThomCSounds (May 19, 2020)

Waves Mercury already has a lot of content and the Izotope Music Production Suite is great too!
I think you've already got plenty! I'll break it down for you :

1. The Vocal Finalizer is pretty useful and easy to use. Overall I like the user interface of the plugin that is really nice and clean. It's a good quick tool that was made to work almost instantly. It's quite a complete channel strip actually, as it includes EQ curves derived from their Pultec & Neve emulations. There are more in-depth options for the Delay & De-esser, there's a comp, gate, reverb, stereo width control. Really complete & easy mixing tool.

2. The Action Delay isn't quite like the H-Delay by Waves that has a more Lo-Fi / Analog tone. This one sounds brighter and cleaner to my ears, I like the option of adding a touch of reverb to make the delay repeats blend better. Again, it's a quick and easy effect.

3. The Stereo Finalizer is very useful, and you can use it across the frequency spectrum using the filters. I guess you could replicate that effect with Vitamin by Waves or the doubler.

4. SpeakerSim is an easy plugin to bring texture to audio signals, I've used it on vocals but also on fx sends. It's really useful and again, simple. You could replicate that effect with Trash by Izotope in a much deeper way.

5. The Action Filter is a bit like a simpler version of the MetaFilter by Waves. But again, great interface, easy and simple.

6. FrozenVerb is really nice. I mean, I don't think it's meant to replicate the sound of rooms in a very realistic way. I see it more as an effect. I don't know if there's an alternative to the "Freeze" button in the Waves & Izotope bundles. I use it quite a bit on backing vocals, on busses in general, or as an effect on individual tracks. It often does the trick and I often go back to that one 

7. Devastator is great, I really like the UI. The fact that there is a Wet/Dry knob is super useful and I like the combination of Bit Crushing / Saturation. Very useful plugin.

8. I like the sound of Heater, very useful to add subtle to aggressive saturation / coloration on tracks. The exciter in Neutron and NLS by Waves should cover your needs, but this one is a very nice one too.

9. Action Phaser is quite original, easy to use again but some of the features like the Phase Mod, Pan Mod & the Dry / Wet knob make it really useful. You can add subtle phasing movement to the sound without it being to prominent. There's also tape saturation and a double frequency phase system. Really cool stuff!

10. Action Tremolo is really wonderful too, great UI making the effect applied visible, you can add saturation to the signal and there are two modulation engines for interesting combinations. Great to work with!

All in all, I really like that suite. If you own the Izotope & Waves Bundles, there isn't anything you'd really "need" in particular. But as with everything, it all depends on what we want to add to our workflow. I love the simplicity of this collection, it works well, sounds nice, looks beautiful and covers most modulation & mixing needs in a simple way.

If you or someone else reading this would like to buy the suite, don't hesitate to do it through this link if you'd like to support me, it'd be much appreciated : https://vstbuzz.com/deals/76-off-palmary-collection-by-noiseash/?ref=81

Thanks again and I hope this helps


----------



## PeterN (Sep 5, 2022)

ThomCSounds said:


> 1. The Vocal Finalizer is pretty useful and easy to use. Overall I like the user interface of the plugin that is really nice and clean. It's a good quick tool that was made to work almost instantly. It's quite a complete channel strip actually, as it includes EQ curves derived from their Pultec & Neve emulations. There are more in-depth options for the Delay & De-esser, there's a comp, gate, reverb, stereo width control. Really complete & easy mixing tool.


This looks interesting. Haven't really found any "do it all" vocals plugin I can genuinely like. Just bought Landr's vocal FX - it can't be used. The Izotope products are not in my taste. Waves is dumped.

Would you still recommend it? Its on sale. Your vocal mixing sounds good. But I think you dont use a "do it all" plugin? What microphone/interface do you use?


----------



## jih64 (Sep 6, 2022)

PeterN said:


> This looks interesting. Haven't really found any "do it all" vocals plugin I can genuinely like.











Voice


A comprehensive vocal production plug-in based on analog processors




www.overloud.com










T-RackS Joe Chiccarelli Vocal Strip - Unparalleled vocal processing from the iconic producer and engineer


T-RackS Joe Chiccarelli Vocal Strip - The legend's complete vocal chain in a single mixing plug-in.




www.ikmultimedia.com













SSL Native Vocalstrip 2


SSL Vocalstrip 2




store.solidstatelogic.com





Shame you don't seem to like Waves, (_Or Izotope for that matter_) there is a hell of a lot of good stuff there that you can make your vocals shine. IMO Waves are some of the best plugins you can get.


----------



## PeterN (Sep 6, 2022)

jih64 said:


> Voice
> 
> 
> A comprehensive vocal production plug-in based on analog processors
> ...


Thanks for those.

The NoiseAsh got same price as the ones you linked, but the NoiseAsh one is on sale for 29USD, so it is sort of in target now. Never got feeling for Izotope Nectar. Maybe too much computer feeling to it. Waves is out of question, have abandoned all their hijack plugins except MixCentric.

Did you see the one from Landr? https://plugins.landr.com/en/product/vocal-effects-vst/

Bought it last week. Useless, bcs you can only use one effect on each plugin you throw on track. You have to put several Landr vocal plugins in row, and it just feels like a mess. The intros didn't tell that, so to me this was like a scam, fortunately not expensive.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Sep 6, 2022)

PeterN said:


> This looks interesting. Haven't really found any "do it all" vocals plugin I can genuinely like. Just bought Landr's vocal FX - it can't be used. The Izotope products are not in my taste. Waves is dumped.
> 
> Would you still recommend it? Its on sale. Your vocal mixing sounds good. But I think you dont use a "do it all" plugin? What microphone/interface do you use?


Thanks for your words Peter! I tend to go from one chain to the other, I like experimenting . So, you're right, I usually use a combination of plugins. But that's not to say that a single plugin can't do the trick. I don't use Waves plugins much either, but I've gotta say that I've had great results with Scheps Omnichannel, it's one of the few Waves plugins I use. The great thing about it, is that it's got a preamp, two de-essers, a very versatile EQ with multiple curve types, 3 compressors, a gate, a limiter and the possibility to add another module / external Waves module. Every module works in mid-side too. It's one, if not the most versatile channel strip I have.


I used to use a Rode NT1-A on my voice, I now use the Slate ML-1 with an Audient iD44 MKII. All my previous studio recordings were made with the NT1-A and a Zoom R16 interface.

Here's how I generally do things on vocals : 
- I use a corrective EQ (either AirEQ by Eiosis or Nectar by Izotope or both)
- A preamp emulation at the beginning of the chain / sometimes after the compressor it depends (Neold Big Al / Elysia's Phil's Cascade / Tone Empire's Goliath / Noise Ash's Pre... it really depends on the inspiration :D )
- A fast compressor generally an 1176, sometimes a cleaner VCA (Arturia's 76 / or Pulsar's 1178 / Ik Multimedia's 76)
- A colour EQ (Ik Multimedia EQ PA / NoiseAsh's 73 / 81 or 84 / )
- An Opto, VCA or Vari-Mu Comp (Ik Multimedia's White 2A / Pulsar Mu / Arturia's 33609 / Ik Multimedia's Fairchild / SSL Valvecomp)
- A de-esser
- The Plugin Alliance Opticom comp or Pulsar 1178 in parallel (mainly for their tone / pushed hard)
If I want to do it all in one go, I'd generally use a channel strip : Plugin Alliance SSL E or G, Lindell 50 or 80 (API & Neve) or Plugin Alliance's Focusrite channel. Their channel strips work really well, and I can make out the difference after using them quite a bit. 

I've recently bought the Fuse Audio Labs VCS-1 that sounds really nice! 
Hope this helps .


----------



## ThomCSounds (Sep 6, 2022)

@PeterN By the way, regarding your question about NoiseAsh's Vocal Finalizer. I feel like it says what it is in the name : a finalizer. It's good for quick tone shaping but not for more precise audio treatment. 

I don't tend to use one knob things that much, except when they add a little extra to something that's already good.


----------

